# Job injuries



## davidgiul (Apr 10, 2012)

I had recently read an article in the New Yorker(Yea Brink, I actually like a few things from NY) about a guy who would look at the various scars on his body and know exactly what caused them and when he had acquired them. 

So I thought I would pose this question to my fellow members, what job related scars have you acquired and how did you get them?

[attachment=4073]
This is a piece of afrormosia that I was trying to cut a fingerjoint on with a little 1/2 HP router and way too much carbide. As I started to move the router onto the wood, I was thinking that it would probably be a good idea to clamp the wood to the bench so I could get my fingers on my right hand out of the way in case the router jumped. Too late.
[attachment=4074]
After watching the router run across my right index finger in slow motion or so it seemed, I could see that about a 1/3 of the bone was gone. Normally, I would wrap some toilet paper around a cut, tie it up with duct tape and go back to business. One of the down sides of living in paradise is the prevalence of flesh eating bacteria so I called Sue and asked her to take me to the doctor for some stitches.
About 3 thousand dollars later and a missed day of work, I was back on the job experimenting with the fingercutting bit(No pun intended it is the true name of the bit), but this time I clamped the wood to the bench.


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 10, 2012)

Holy Cow! :wacko1: That must have hurt! I tried to cut my finger off with a band saw one time. Lesson learned, a dull blade is more dangerous than a sharp blade... (I was pushing way too hard:dash2:)


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 10, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Holy Cow! :wacko1: That must have hurt! I tried to cut my finger off with a band saw one time. Lesson learned, a dull blade is more dangerous than a sharp blade... (I was pushing way too hard:dash2:)


Yea it hurt. 
On another note, I should be mailing out the blanks this afternoon. Let me know when you get then and what you think.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## LoneStar (Apr 10, 2012)

"Fingercutting bit"


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 10, 2012)

I was gathering cattle on a green broke horse. Everything was fine until the horse got spooked by a bunch of cattle busting out of the brush. 3 jumps later I was in the air. I hit the ground atop a wad of bunch grass to the right of my spine and about belt high on my body. Now I've got a scar that runs from hip bone to hip bone across my front that the doctors made so they could fix my back. Sorry, no pics. I'd need a wide angle lens to get a shot of my belly and I don't have one.:fear: Lucky y'all...

Most of my scars and various broken bones are the result of run-ins with horses & cattle, so I gave it up at the tender age of 30. I'm a slow learner. :dash2::wacko1::dash2: The rest are from football & baseball.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 10, 2012)

No scars so far(knock on wood)... At least none that are visible... There may be some deep emotional scars, but they've yet to surface!:wacko1:


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 10, 2012)

I got an umbilical hernia from trying to move too many pallets at once about a year and a half ago. That, however, was just something that was problem from birth the according to the doctor was going to happen sometime down the road regardless, so I guess on the bright side it happened while I was younger and recovery is nice and quick! Woohoo 

Other than that though, I haven't had any real major work-related injuries thankfully!


----------



## Brink (Apr 11, 2012)

Interesting question.

Woodworking, minor cuts.

EV work...I crossed nearly 300v dc between my hand and elbow. Left burns on my arm and knocked my 20 feet on my tail.

Mechanic work, close to 100 stitches, every toe and finger broke, blew out a disk that needed removing. 

I can remember what I did (did wrong) for nearly every injury.


----------

